# Frustration with 6 1/2 month old....BARKING!



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I just returned from spending 2 days with my son who lives in a townhouse complex. While Isa was great on the 3 hour drive, our visit was less than enjoyable because of her constant barking at every dog she saw or heard. 

Of course every time I took her out to potty, we would run into other dogs and no matter what I did, I could not get her to quiet....treats, distraction, "look at me", halt collar/headpiece.....

We are on our 2nd puppy class and also work once a week with a trainer in the home. This is not a new problem, just this trip made it so "in your face" since I couldn't control when we had to deal with it.

She is not aggressive, just VERY excited. My knees and back are aching from fighting with her.

Please someone tell me that if I keep forging forward with training, this WILL get better!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She is still very much a puppy and easily excited. Definitely keep going forward with the training. Just... maybe, if you havent already, find a trainer who understands the GSD breed and can help teach you to teach her in terms of when to bark and when not to. 

One thing you can try is when she starts barking at another dog, change direction and take her away. Only when she is quiet and you've regained her focus does she get to turn around and try again. If she starts barking and carrying on again, repeat the removal. She'll learn that if she acts like a fool, she gets taken away from what causes the excitement. Only when she is calm and quiet does she get what she wants which is to move closer to the object of her excitement. This is something you not only have to be extremely consistent in doing but praise like crazy (calmly so as not to rile her up again) when she's calm and focused on YOU and try again. You'll eventually reach the point where you can gradually move closer and closer before she starts losing control and the bark wins out.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Good advice and is something both my trainers have said. It's just so hard to do "in real life" situations.....like I must take her to potty and there are 3 condos with dogs between us and the grass!

I have a neighbor about 1/2 mile up the road where she loves to go to play with his dogs. I timed it one day and it took me 25 min to get down his short driveway....2 steps forward, 3 back, 4 forward, 2 back, 1 forward, 4 back.....etc. I don't know about her, but I was worn out before we ever got there! Other days I have just turned around and gone home. If she is lucky, the dogs are in the house, so she doesn't bark before we arrive and she gets to play!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kitmcd said:


> Good advice and is something both my trainers have said. It's just so hard to do "in real life" situations.....like I must take her to potty and there are 3 condos with dogs between us and the grass!
> 
> I have a neighbor about 1/2 mile up the road where she loves to go to play with his dogs. I timed it one day and it took me 25 min to get down his short driveway....2 steps forward, 3 back, 4 forward, 2 back, 1 forward, 4 back.....etc. I don't know about her, but I was worn out before we ever got there! Other days I have just turned around and gone home. If she is lucky, the dogs are in the house, so she doesn't bark before we arrive and she gets to play!


 
its really about all you can do besides keep her locked away in the yard where she doesnt get the chance to see other dogs but wheres the fun in that!

Look at the bright side!! All those steps forward and even more steps back... think of all the exercise she's helping you get!!! I know doing that, i lost 10 lbs! I was actually a little disappointed when Riley finally stopped reacting so crazy like. lol. There really is light at the end of the tunnel!! Its a pain in the butt tunnel with plenty of pot holes and steep slopes but it is there!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great information on this site:


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

I am right with you! Jemma does the exact same thing...it's not aggression either...it's "I wanna play with THAT Dog NOW" weeheeeee, let's go! Thanks for all the great advice here on how to help this...wondering too if it just has to come with age along with consistent training. Serenity NOW lol.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of daily exercise is she getting? It sounds like she needs to burn off some energy.


----------



## Semperfigsd813 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have an 9 Month old Female GSD and she bites at everyone's ankles. We walk her everyday more than once, we have a trainer who says to use water bottles, but it doesn't seem to work. She has started to knock down my 2 1/2 year old niece. She barks at you if you do anything, but pay attention to her. Can you guys give me any ideas? We love her very much and want her to be happy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Start a new thread. You'll get your own advice that way and not take away from the OP's question.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh that barking!!!! Stella does it all the time when she sees other dogs. Not aggressively either....girls just want to have fun! We have been through Basic Obedience 1 and 2 where she did very well. Today she started OB3....wow...what a difference. There were more dogs in a smaller space. Talk about distractions. She was pretty excitable at first but actually calmed down after a while. This is the perfect class for her to have to stay calm when other dogs are around. The trainer was excellent. One mistake I made today was to feed her breakfast before we went....treats were not so valuable. Will remember that next time. If this doesn't help then I don't know what will.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi again, 
Sorry, was away a few days. Isa gets a good deal of exercise. We have 15 acres and she spends a couple hours a day outside playing with our 2 other dogs. Plus we do walks, ball play, visit a neighbor to play with his dogs, short training sessions. Over all she is fairly busy most of day.

I will remember not to feed her just before a situation where there will be other dogs....that will makes treats much more valuable!


----------

